# Move from London to Devon??



## JenniferEverett86 (Oct 11, 2010)

Me and my fiance are seriously considoring moving to Devon with our one year old son. My Fiance has had the ok from work to transfer down there, so employment is not an issue for us. However, my main problem is that I have been reading that the locals dont take lightly to "foreigners" and it is particularly hard to fit in if you are under 40. Is this true?

Also, where are the best places to live in Devon? Inc best schools etc.

We would be leaving everyone behind in Surrey and we want to make sure that it is 100% the right decision.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

JenniferEverett86 said:


> Me and my fiance are seriously considoring moving to Devon with our one year old son. My Fiance has had the ok from work to transfer down there, so employment is not an issue for us. However, my main problem is that I have been reading that the locals dont take lightly to "foreigners" and it is particularly hard to fit in if you are under 40. Is this true?
> 
> Also, where are the best places to live in Devon? Inc best schools etc.
> 
> We would be leaving everyone behind in Surrey and we want to make sure that it is 100% the right decision.


My son lives in Plympton Devon, he is a Yorkshireman, married to a local girl, been there years, he seems to have fitted in.

Hepa


----------



## JenniferEverett86 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Hepa, I have heard cases which say otherwise, and especially when the "foreigner" has married a local person! Whats plympton like?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think its partly down to you and your attitude. If you move down there and simply smile, are friendly and try to fit in then you will. Having children/child will help as they are a good "icebreaker" so joining mother and toddle groups, playgroups etc will give you a good way to make friends - scary at first but like I say, if you smile and are friendly, you'll find people will smile and be friendly back!

Jo xxx


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*I am from the US (so a true "foreigner" lol), and have been here in Plymouth, Devon for going on 7 years. I have found it quite easy to fit in and the people have been lovely and welcoming. Hubby is from Bournemouth, Dorset and has been based here for nearly 20 years, and has not had any problem fitting in either. As I said, the people I have met have been wonderful! Honestly, most people I have met who live here, but are not actually from here, love it! Not to mention that Devon is gorgeous, and so close to the equally as gorgeous Cornwall.  Hope that sets your mind at ease some. x*


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

JenniferEverett86 said:


> Thanks Hepa, I have heard cases which say otherwise, and especially when the "foreigner" has married a local person! Whats plympton like?



Plympton is a rather small pretty town on the river Plym, further downstream is Plymouth, nice place full of history and home to the Royal Navy. Then just across the Tamar is Cornwall. I think Devon is a wonderful place,

Hepa


----------

